# bubble bags



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

anyone know where to get good quality bubble bags, i dont want them falling apart flaking in the hash... for around 60$


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

also what would yall recommend for my grow 1 or 5 gallon bags


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's a current / new thread with discussion going on: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=891827#post891827 


:aok:


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2014)

ebay. 5 gallon, definitely.

I bought this 5 bag set from this seller and had them in 2 days. Under $40.  I have only used them a few times but they appear to be very good quality.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Gallon-5-...26?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item232ac94e5a


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 3, 2014)

ebay for me as well


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

cool hackerman thanks ill probably get that set looks like a good deal by the time im done using them this year ill tell u how good they are


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Just got these [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006C6NY3Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame] so far so good, about 10 pounds through them and only thing I could ask for is that the screen went up on the sides a lil so they could drain faster.


----------

